# Diesel rejen how Holden handle it.



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Aussie said:


> This thread is new because it is specific and while is different to the US it may help explain the process.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPVFK9tSlPU


Seems like the same process to me.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Ditto.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Aussie; I watched the you tube video again and that DPF lamp is a nice addition to the process because it lets you know what is happening. I wish they had installed one on the US cruze td.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

tunes said:


> Aussie; I watched the you tube video again and that DPF lamp is a nice addition to the process because it lets you know what is happening. I wish they had installed one on the US cruze td.


That was the reason I posted it, I don't understand why the US version doesn't have it. Does GM think people who buy a diesel won't understand it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tunes said:


> I wish they had installed one on the US cruze td.


Did you check the instrument cluster? Is it there and just not used?

To say it's not there says GM had to use a different part.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Who knows. The US diesel buyers would understand the light better than nothing I would think. Maybe the US 1.6 version in 2017 will have it.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Did you check the instrument cluster? Is it there and just not used?
> 
> To say it's not there says GM had to use a different part.


Good point. I bet it is there. I know the information comes out on the Scan Gauge ll so all it is missing is the light


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

What I don't understand is why isn't there a park regen button. I drive a semi and they give you a message on the DIC that a park regen is needed. You push a button and it runs at a higher rpm till finished. 
The truck will not do a park regen unless the DIC calls for it.a trip to the dealer for this is BS. All this needs is a software update to give the owner the ability to perform this.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> What I don't understand is why isn't there a park regen button. I drive a semi and they give you a message on the DIC that a park regen is needed. You push a button and it runs at a higher rpm till finished.
> The truck will not do a park regen unless the DIC calls for it.a trip to the dealer for this is BS. All this needs is a software update to give the owner the ability to perform this.
> View attachment 165738
> View attachment 165738
> View attachment 165738


They want the dealers to be able to make money. I have felt this pain twice, as long time readers of the board will know. I would love to be able to initiate my own manual regens when it would otherwise require a trip to the dealer.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

diesel said:


> They want the dealers to be able to make money. I have felt this pain twice, as long time readers of the board will know. I would love to be able to initiate my own manual regens when it would otherwise require a trip to the dealer.


Maybe if we ask for it enough GM will do a retrofit for us. We are their diesel test group.Lol


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm surprised there is not a aftermarket software update with a button kit


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't be silly, some idiot would push the button with the car inside a closed garage and die from it - GM are stupid, but not stupid enough to fail to see *that* one coming!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No different than leaving the car running in the garage. Same end result. Once my semi does a park regen if I'm not in it, once it's finished and goes back to normal rpms the truck will shut off. Just like the auto start feature in the cruze, it will only run so long


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Gator said:


> What I don't understand is why isn't there a park regen button. I drive a semi and they give you a message on the DIC that a park regen is needed. You push a button and it runs at a higher rpm till finished.


Because lawyers won't let us clean the gene pool. (Hint: garage)


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gator said:


> No different than leaving the car running in the garage. Same end result. Once my semi does a park regen if I'm not in it, once it's finished and goes back to normal rpms the truck will shut off. Just like the auto start feature in the cruze, it will only run so long


Yes, and then along comes the genius who decides that the car needs more than just a single regen while they learn what all the numbers on their OBD scanner are and tapes down the switch...

Not going to happen in the "get your license and drive it" segment, at least with the commercial truck segment there is the defence that a person with a Heavy Vehicle License (or equivalent) can be reasonably expected to know better.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

As I stated in a above comment the vehicle will not do a park regen unless the DIC calls for it. I can push the button all I want and nothing happens unless the vehicle is calling for it. So tapeing it down does nothing.
As for as a commercial driver knowing more. Lmao on that one, these trucks showed up on the road around nine years ago with the park regen and they just gave you the keys and said here you go. 
You would be real surprised if you really knew who was driving alot of these trucks. Half can't even speak English or Spanish. Alot have a middle eastern language, and I will leave it there. Don't like it but it is what it is. 
As for truck driving schools, there not any different than drivers ed. Two weeks of class couple hours driving and a state test here's your cdl. 
I can state this for I have 26 years out here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey, Aussie. For the US market, the Traction/Control "off" light seems to occupy the DPF light position. Do you guys have traction control? If so, where is your light?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Hey, Aussie. For the US market, the Traction/Control "off" light seems to occupy the DPF light position. Do you guys have traction control? If so, where is your light?


This is a scan from my owners manual. TC and stability can be turned of, but automatically re-activate when car is switched off then re-started.
View attachment 165906


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Your TC light was moved to the speedo. And the DIC is different too. So it is significantly different.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Your TC light was moved to the speedo. And the DIC is different too. So it is significantly different.


Remember my car is RHD, and you didn't have a diesel in 2012 when I bought mine, which is the second diesel engine Holden used in the Cruze.


----------

